# Financial Regulator/Central Bank of Ireland



## Firefly (19 May 2011)

I heard two seperate ads on the radio the other day. Both mentioned "Regulated by the Central Bank of Ireland" at the end, rather than the Financial Regulator. Does anyone know if the FR is still performing this function? If not, then what exactly is it doing?


----------



## NorfBank (19 May 2011)

It's just a name change as far as I am aware, the functions remain the same.


----------



## dam099 (19 May 2011)

The Financial Regulator is no longer a separate agency, it is now a division of the Central Bank.


----------

